# How to start?



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm happy enough with how I can detail the bodywork, the interior and the engine bay but I've never seriously attacked detailing the chassis. Now having a suitable vehicle I want some tips on how best to start. 
Suspension, brakes and exhaust are all getting replaced and I'm comfortable enough with how to protect them, I'm not interested in doing a nut and bolt restore of every component, I just want to get the underside of the body as clean as I can and once properly clean, best protected from normal driving, the car will get driven regularly to shows and competitions.
So for someone without the luxury of a ramp or a pit, how do you start? I hope there's a better way than hours and hours on a crawler board.


----------



## JMassey (Mar 11, 2014)

There are many ways you can go about it. The way I go about it is when I decide to do a chassis clean, I take all the wheels off one by one and clean all the arches, and all the mechanical pieces I can reach. I then jet wash the under side to the best of my ability because I'm in the same position as you. With the engine I normally cover all the sensitive areas such as the distributor cap, the alternator and the battery and hose the engine down with a light mist of water and then use Autoglym Engine and machine cleaner with a brush to clean the parts that need doing, then a rinse and dry with compressed air. Hope this helps


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.
I've now decided to invest £300 in a tilting car lift, a great way to access either end of the car.


----------

